# Question about TSH test results



## giggly1961 (Aug 4, 2010)

I am not one to go to the dr.... period. My dad is having problems with his thyroid so I decided to have labs done for myself. My results are:

TSH 1.010
Thyroxine (T4) Free, Direct, S T4,Free(Direct) 1.16
Triiodothyronine,Free 3.4

I have not seen the dr. yet, just wondering if I need to. Thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

giggly1961 said:


> I am not one to go to the dr.... period. My dad is having problems with his thyroid so I decided to have labs done for myself. My results are:
> 
> TSH 1.010
> Thyroxine (T4) Free, Direct, S T4,Free(Direct) 1.16
> ...


Hi there, giggly!! Welcome to the board! It is hard to say w/o the ranges. Different labs use different ranges.

What is your father's diagnosis? Did he have antibodies' tests? Did they do any on you?

Are you symptomatic? If so, could you share your symptoms?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

giggly1961 said:


> I am not one to go to the dr.... period. My dad is having problems with his thyroid so I decided to have labs done for myself. My results are:
> 
> TSH 1.010
> Thyroxine (T4) Free, Direct, S T4,Free(Direct) 1.16
> ...


Labs look perfect!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Your levels looks good to me. Wish mine were as good.

Be thankful!

Thyroid can be a roller coaster that you don't want to ride.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Agree - labs look great.


----------

